# My Makeup/Nail Polish Collection (VERY pic heavy, 50+ pictures!)



## Kayla Shevonne (Sep 8, 2010)

I posted my makeup collection back in January and I have done some major hauling/expanding since then so I decided to make a whole new post instead of updating the old one.

This is going to be a two part post; the first part is my makeup collection and the second part is my nail polish collection. Everything is stored together but I thought it would be better to break it up into makeup/nails so it's more cohesive.

Here's the link to the old post for comparison, there's a pretty significant change!

*Makeup Collection:*






Whole Setup










First drawer - MAC eyeshadows





Second drawer - MSFs, beauty powders, blushes (limited edition packaging/mineralize)





Third drawer - Foundation, powder, primers, concealer





Fourth drawer - Non-MAC eyeshadow





Last drawer - LUSH, non-MAC lip products










Back-ups





Nail art supplies





Nail wheels










Palettes (120, Mehron, GOSH bronzer), Fix+, brush cleanser, hand sanitizer, eye makeup remover, alcohol










First drawer - Q-tips, cotton balls





Second drawer - Random tools (tweezers, lash glue, Visine, lash curlers, etc)





Third drawer - Depotting supplies





MAC lipsticks/lipglosses










Coastal Scents palettes, perfume





MAC palettes, baby wipes










Brushes (MAC, Sigma)










First drawer - Eye bases/primers





Second drawer - Eyeliner





Third drawer - Back 2 MAC empties










First drawer - Mascara





Second drawer - Mascara





Third drawer - Brows

*Nail Polish Collection:*










Tools, bases, top coats, treatments, etc





First drawer - China Glaze





Second drawer - China Glaze





Third drawer - China Glaze





Fourth drawer - China Glaze





Fifth drawer - Zoya





Last drawer - GOSH, Sinful Colors










Right drawer - OPI





Left drawer - OPI










Top right drawer - OPI





Top left drawer - OPI, MAC





Bottom right drawer - Orly





Bottom left drawer - Orly










Left drawer - Sally Hansen





Middle drawer - L.A. Colors, Nicole by OPI, Wet 'n' Wild, Rimmel





Revlon

Phew, that took a REALLY long time! 
Enjoy.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 8, 2010)

Great Collection!


----------



## candycane80 (Sep 8, 2010)

Great collection, and WOW that is a lot of nail polish!


----------



## erynnj (Sep 8, 2010)

lovely collection, i love how you have it organized so nicely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 i thoroughly enjoyed looking at it gave me some ideas a well


----------



## pinkita (Sep 9, 2010)

wow it´s very nice!!! great collection!!!


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 9, 2010)

OMG that is a collection to envy! Very nice..


----------



## n_c (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow!!! You have an amazing collection and so organized.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 9, 2010)

Blown away by all that nail polish.  Very lovely collection & so neat!


----------



## jmgjwd (Sep 9, 2010)

What an ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL collection! Love the organization!


----------



## ruthless (Sep 10, 2010)

I wish I was 1/10th as organized as you are. Seriously.  My makeup is the joy and bane of my organizational existence. It's so much fun, but jumbled aaaaaaaaaaaaall over the place. 

I used to have that many mascaras too-but then I realized that they all dry out before I can use them so I've narrowed it down to Dior Extase, the Revlon green one and Maybelline vibrating one. Any more than that for me is a waste


----------



## nychick1384 (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow, very nice


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Although don't be fooled by the organization of my makeup/nail polish because it's pretty much the only thing that's this well organized for me. I only wish I could put these organizational skills to work when it comes to my University studies!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_I wish I was 1/10th as organized as you are. Seriously.  My makeup is the joy and bane of my organizational existence. It's so much fun, but jumbled aaaaaaaaaaaaall over the place. 

I used to have that many mascaras too-but then I realized that they all dry out before I can use them so I've narrowed it down to Dior Extase, the Revlon green one and Maybelline vibrating one. Any more than that for me is a waste_

 
Yeah, I should actually throw the majority of those out. Most of them were from when I was trying all different brands to find my HG mascara and now that I have finally found it (L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black), most of those are either a.) already dried out or b.) will be very soon.


----------



## BleedRussianRed (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayla Shevonne* 

 
_I posted my makeup collection back in January and I have done some major hauling/expanding since then so I decided to make a whole new post instead of updating the old one.

This is going to be a two part post; the first part is my makeup collection and the second part is my nail polish collection. Everything is stored together but I thought it would be better to break it up into makeup/nails so it's more cohesive.

Phew, that took a REALLY long time! 
Enjoy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Wow! you just gave me some storage ideas!! Thanks!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome! I love your organisation! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mystery (Sep 11, 2010)

wow! amazing, and its so organised!


----------



## KarmaB (Sep 12, 2010)

I love your setup!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## karester (Sep 14, 2010)

Love your collection. I also love how organized you are.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Caderas (Sep 15, 2010)

I may be blind, but where did you find the corner desk?!  It's a great find!

And of course.. I'm mucho jealous of the collection.


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caderas* 

 
_I may be blind, but where did you find the corner desk?!  It's a great find!

And of course.. I'm mucho jealous of the collection.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And actually, I have had many questions/private messages about my corner desk! I got it for Christmas and it's from Wal-Mart. It was $130 and it's still being sold at all of the Wal-Marts in my area so there's a chance that it may still be available elsewhere.


----------



## LoVeritas (Sep 25, 2010)

First of all WOW! second of all I notice an anbsence of Veritas cosmetics,,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How could such an afficienado not hae at least our #1 selling temporary tattoo gel eye liner?
I'm slightly appauled but if you mail me a business card to my offices:VERITAS
 4011 Hylan Blvd suite c
SI,NYC 10308
I will correct the only flaw I see in your collection & send you some complimentary makeup (its a trap to get u hooked)
BTW if ur in th NYC area & you ever want a position doig my visuals ( I dread it) Please contact me at [email protected] or [email protected] or [email protected] Basically if you throw an email anywhere you'll find me. Bravo on your collection, you have inspired me to take photos of my collection, I collect antique cosmetics, some are so fantstic im sure you'd love.. When I have a chance i"ll def post some photos​


----------



## miss-lilly (Sep 25, 2010)

Great collection! Thanks for sharing!
I always love to see how people organize their collections. Mine is constantly expanding so I'm always on the lookout for new ideas


----------



## raynebeau2 (Sep 26, 2010)

wow that's amazing


----------



## blusherie (Oct 29, 2010)

OMG!! You are so amazingly organized!!!


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 29, 2010)

OMG nice collection!


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 31, 2010)

Could you take some picture of what the inside of your pallets look like? i would love to see what they look like


----------



## beautenoir (Oct 31, 2010)

wowza.  so many polishes!  nice collection!


----------



## MoGiselle (Oct 31, 2010)

I love how you organized your nail polish by color/brand. I tihnk im going to re organizaed my nail collection now


----------

